# What is your workout song list?



## recycled_lube_oil

*1. What is your workout song suggestions?*

I like listening to US Drill Songs. For example whatever the theme song for "The Unit" is:











These work as well if I go to the local woods and do some hill reps with weighted rucksack.


*2. Does your song list ever change from the type of workout? Yoga? Cardio? Leg set day?*


Not really.

*3. Do you change it up each day or do you listen to the same choices over and over again?*

Over and over again until bored then find something new.


----------



## shameless

My cardio music is all aggressive and fluff. This clearly says I like fluff, And clearly I’m a REAL millennial (someone who actually was old enough to remember the turn of the century and was actually a 90s kid).


----------

